# 531 calculator



## j2048b (Apr 1, 2014)

http://blackironbeast.com/cube/calculator

Good for the cube as well!


----------



## Oldebull (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice post. Blackiron beast is an oldie but a goody, and the cube calculator is a nice new feature.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 2, 2014)

Oldebull said:


> Nice post. Blackiron beast is an oldie but a goody, and the cube calculator is a nice new feature.



Yup i used it w 531 and now onto the cube!


----------

